# Infinite Baffle yeah baby!



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Well been wanting to try IB for awhile now to find out what all the hype was about. To my very big surprise it's not hype at all. My very early impressions are that it kicks serious ass!
I have a 2013 Challenger R/T with 2 JL 12w6v2s which were previously in a sealed box with right about 1.25 cu. ft. per side. I have never been impressed with the output or the sq which has been a real bummer! Well this last weekend I decided to go ahead and get crackin on a baffle to finally give IB a try. Got it all finished late last night and had a chance today to give it a listen. What can I say? Wow! What a difference. I really am blown away at how much better it sounds in every possible way.
Thank all of you that have been talking up IB here on the forums for a long time. I'd especially like to thank BuickGN for his constant praise of the w6v2s IB. Probably never would have tried it if I didn't keep running into his posts on the subject.
If you have been wanting to give this a try but just haven't gotten around to it for one reason or another do yourself a favor and do it!
I am now a believer....


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am in the same boat as you. Went IB this last year and cant ever see myself going back to a box if I have a vehicle with a trunk. The bass is much more up front and realistic. Glad you enjoyed going IB.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen op lol, only kidding. No I would really like to see pictures as to how you've got yours mounted if you are willing to shoot some please.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does a build log count? There are tons of creative infinite baffles posted on this site. Mine is pretty simple compare to some of the others.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ry-sq-build-linear-power-dynaudio-alpine.html


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me when I say that I am a firm believer in " simple " lol.


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome to hear. Whenever I get a car with a trunk again I'll be going IB. Leaves so much space for a killer amp rack anyway!


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm running my first IB setup, and the detail in the bass response is remarkable. All my favorite music sounds new to me because there are deep notes which are now revealed I never even knew were there.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm hoping to go IB very soon in my 2015 wrx with two ID15s on 2000wrms. Really interested to see how it does.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Pics or it didn't happen op lol, only kidding. No I would really like to see pictures as to how you've got yours mounted if you are willing to shoot some please.


Hey Copper as soon as the sun comes up I will go out and snap a couple pics. Hell I even love the way it looks. So much nicer than that big ass block of MDF I'm so used to seeing when I pop the trunk.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Glad to see more converts to the IB crowd. I felt the same way when I first heard AE subs in IB. Clean, articulate bass that's nearly flat down to 20Hz. 
And a huge benefit that shouldn't go left unsaid is being able to have a completely usable trunk. Like this after a Costco run. That's two 15's in a 13.5 cu trunk. And to top it all off the bass still sounded fantastic with all that stuff in there.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

gregerst22 said:


> Glad to see more converts to the IB crowd. I felt the same way when I first heard AE subs in IB. Clean, articulate bass that's nearly flat down to 20Hz.
> And a huge benefit that shouldn't go left unsaid is being able to have a completely usable trunk. Like this after a Costco run. That's two 15's in a 13.5 cu trunk. And to top it all off the bass still sounded fantastic with all that stuff in there.




Those AE subs are really well designed, too. The baskets provide excellent protection for the woofer cone. You don't have to worry about loading up your trunk like that and having some box corner poke a hole in the cone.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you have to buy IB specific subs in order to do an IB setup or will any sub do?


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

JBL GTO 15" subs are cheap and a lot of people run them in IB. I have 2 but still having trouble building the wall/support for them.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

ZombieHunter85 said:


> JBL GTO 15" subs are cheap and a lot of people run them in IB. I have 2 but still having trouble building the wall/support for them.


My fav IB budget sub. Bar-none. 

Pyle blue waves are another good choice


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I got them when sonic had them buy one get one half off, so 2 15"s shipped to my door for under $150 bucks.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

surprised toyloc hasn't posted he's got the 2 gto 15's IB in his corolla!


----------



## gckless (Oct 11, 2012)

ZombieHunter85 said:


> I got them when sonic had them buy one get one half off, so 2 15"s shipped to my door for under $150 bucks.


Pretty sure that's what they are right now. Or were a couple days ago when I last looked. 

Yep, still are: JBL GTO1514D 15" Dual 4 ohm Grand Touring Series 1400W Subwoofer


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

sweet deal!!! I bet they will be back up to 99 bucks a pop soon.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

As promised:


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

ZombieHunter85 said:


> surprised toyloc hasn't posted he's got the 2 gto 15's IB in his corolla!


I'm here now, haha.

I love mine too, best quality bass I've ever had, flattest response and I still don't have any eq on it. Sometimes I'd like to turn it up a little louder than these can handle but changing to a sub that can handle more would be way more money than I'd ever want to put in this car. They are quite loud anyways.

I visited a body shop I used to work at and one of the newer guys there that I didn't know looked at it and said "Does it even make any bass without a box?".... Uhhhhhh, yes it does haha. I turned it up for him, I think he was a little surprised.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> As promised:
> http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h402/cabron1919/IMG_0007_1.jpg/IMG][IMG]http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h402/cabron1919/IMG_0010_1.jpg[IMG][IMG]http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h402/cabron1919/IMG_0008_2.jpg[IMG][IMG]http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h402/cabron1919/IMG_0027_2.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> What are the bigger bolts holding? How did you attach it to the car?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice gents, and I'm loving the fact that no room seems to be sacrificed in the installation of either type of subwoofer.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

All those setups are really nice. I think I'll try this in the wife's 2012 Camry.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

toylocost said:


> I'm here now, haha.
> 
> I love mine too, best quality bass I've ever had, flattest response and I still don't have any eq on it. Sometimes I'd like to turn it up a little louder than these can handle but changing to a sub that can handle more would be way more money than I'd ever want to put in this car. They are quite loud anyways.
> 
> I visited a body shop I used to work at and one of the newer guys there that I didn't know looked at it and said "Does it even make any bass without a box?".... Uhhhhhh, yes it does haha. I turned it up for him, I think he was a little surprised.


Ok stop, damnit! I spent like twice this on a 10 in a glass corner box!!!  actually something like 3-times that. SD-3 10. And wishing they made a matching right-side box. But if I get tired of it, I think it's time to try IB.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of going IB with a 13w7. Does IB have less output than a sealed box config?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

SPAZ said:


> I'm thinking of going IB with a 13w7. Does IB have less output than a sealed box config?


Same output

Less power needed to get there


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

SPAZ said:


> I'm thinking of going IB with a 13w7. Does IB have less output than a sealed box config?


If you never turn it all the way up with the sealed box then you probably won't miss the output.

EDIT: see above post


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> As promised:


Nice baffle

Looks like you have space for a 3rd


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

SPAZ said:


> I'm thinking of going IB with a 13w7. Does IB have less output than a sealed box config?


You may lose some output depending on how well your baffle is sealed. I lost output in my setup, but I changed amps when I did my baffle so that had a lot to do with things.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

edzyy said:


> Nice baffle
> 
> Looks like you have space for a 3rd


I actually already have a 3rd 12w6v2. I just don't feel like making the baffle again. Although the whole thing only took me maybe a day and a half to do so who knows. Probably would make a nice difference wouldn't it? Ah damnit!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> I actually already have a 3rd 12w6v2. I just don't feel like making the baffle again. Although the whole thing only took me maybe a day and a half to do so who knows. Probably would make a nice difference wouldn't it? Ah damnit!


Wow mine took me about three weeks of working in the evenings after work.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

toylocost said:


> Wow mine took me about three weeks of working in the evenings after work.


I was HIGHLY motivated!!!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

3 12w6's IB would be phenomenal.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

edzyy said:


> 3 12w6's IB would be phenomenal.


I have been more than tempted to add a third Esotar 1200 to my car. 

The space is definitely there. Just not sure about powering 3 x 4ohm SVC subs. What's that, like 6 ohms mono?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> I have been more than tempted to add a third Esotar 1200 to my car.
> 
> The space is definitely there. Just not sure about powering 3 x 4ohm SVC subs. What's that, like 6 ohms mono?


1 or 12.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

edzyy said:


> 1 or 12.


Gotcha, so 12 ohms on a bridged amp is 6 ohm effective load.

Probably better to stick with my 2 subs since they present the amp with a 2 ohms mono, to get the full 950 Watts out of the amp.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Amp not 1 ohm stable?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

edzyy said:


> Amp not 1 ohm stable?



Yes, it's 1 ohm stable.

But a 1 ohm load on a bridged amp = 1/2 ohm to the amp.



I'm already running the amp at 1 ohm now.

2 x 4ohm SVC in parallel = 2 ohms

2ohms on bridged amp = 1 ohms


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Let me know if you do, my Esotar may be up for sale shortly....






subterFUSE said:


> I have been more than tempted to add a third Esotar 1200 to my car.
> 
> The space is definitely there. Just not sure about powering 3 x 4ohm SVC subs. What's that, like 6 ohms mono?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> I have been more than tempted to add a third Esotar 1200 to my car.
> 
> The space is definitely there. Just not sure about powering 3 x 4ohm SVC subs. What's that, like 6 ohms mono?


Since I saw your car I always wondered why you didn't go with larger diameter subs?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Yes, it's 1 ohm stable.
> 
> But a 1 ohm load on a bridged amp = 1/2 ohm to the amp.
> 
> ...


ohh, gotcha. 

How are the 2 output wise? 



toylocost said:


> Since I saw your car I always wondered why you didn't go with larger diameter subs?



From what I remember seeing, he might have had width & height for 2 18's 

Now that would've been nice to see.


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Yes, it's 1 ohm stable.
> 
> But a 1 ohm load on a bridged amp = 1/2 ohm to the amp.
> 
> ...



What amp are you running?(sorry didn't read sig) According to specs Output power mono 2Ω @ 12/13.8V: 775/925Wx1 Amp sees load that is presented, shouldn't cut it in half as you suggest as Mono is already stated. With 2 4 ohm SVC subs its a 2 Ohm mono load. 

Not trying to be an asshat just wondering about your math. In my experience only had to worry about it if the amp was Class AB 1 ohm capable stereo and only 2 ohm stable bridged. This Grave appears to be a AB High Current design with fan cooling and great flexability.

Eric


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

e_in_TN said:


> What amp are you running? Is it a Mono amp? If it is 1 ohm stable bridged you should be fine, may run a little warmer. Amp sees load that is presented, shouldn't cut it in half as you suggest.
> 
> Not trying to be an asshat just wondering about your math. In my experience only had to worry about it if the amp was Class AB 1 ohm capable stereo and only 2 ohm stable bridged. I guess if it is not Class D or High current Class AB you could have an issue.
> 
> Eric



:laugh: No asshattery taken.


My amp is a 2 channel amp. I feel fairly confident that when you bridge a 2 channel amp mono, it cuts the ohm load in half.

Therefore, if you have 2 x 4ohm SVC subs and run them parallel, that's a 2 ohm load.

Then, if you put those subs on a 2 channel amp bridged, that takes it down to an effective 1 ohm to the amp.



If the amp is a mono amp, then the impedance does not cut in half again.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

toylocost said:


> Since I saw your car I always wondered why you didn't go with larger diameter subs?


I have plenty of room in the X axis. But the Y axis is a little tight.

If I wanted to do 15" subs, the baffle would have needed to be sloped. I didn't want to deal with that type of baffle, or the reduced trunk space that would accompany it.


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

edited my post after reading your sig with amps in it

If its says stable into 2 Ohm Mono load they are already taking that into account


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

I've never heard an IB setup, so it's hard to imagine how it sounds compared to the numerous ported and sealed setups I've heard. I always hear people relate deep bass to IB setups and it's hard for me to put it in relation to, say, a GZNW 12X ported, which has some of the most visceral and tactile lows I've heard. Even the XL, in it's small sealed box, gets very low at a high output, not like the GZNW though. I really want to hear an IB setup because if it's to my liking, I'd be all in for 2 15's since I hate not having trunk space. Where are you BuickGN???


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hoptologist said:


> I've never heard an IB setup, so it's hard to imagine how it sounds compared to the numerous ported and sealed setups I've heard. I always hear people relate deep bass to IB setups and it's hard for me to put it in relation to, say, a GZNW 12X ported, which has some of the most visceral and tactile lows I've heard. Even the XL, in it's small sealed box, gets very low at a high output, not like the GZNW though. I really want to hear an IB setup because if it's to my liking, I'd be all in for 2 15's since I hate not having trunk space. Where are you BuickGN???


I would also love to hear another IB setup. Anyone in LA/OC area?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hoptologist said:


> I've never heard an IB setup, so it's hard to imagine how it sounds compared to the numerous ported and sealed setups I've heard. I always hear people relate deep bass to IB setups and it's hard for me to put it in relation to, say, a GZNW 12X ported, which has some of the most visceral and tactile lows I've heard. Even the XL, in it's small sealed box, gets very low at a high output, not like the GZNW though. I really want to hear an IB setup because if it's to my liking, I'd be all in for 2 15's since I hate not having trunk space. Where are you BuickGN???


The great thing about IB is that the response is so flat that the lows aren't masked by the boomy sounding peaks of other enclosures. IB will play very flat, which makes EQ very usable, so you can tailor the sound to your liking. They don't have the output of a ported sub, but a ported sub will have a much narrower usable bandwidth. Think of it as a sealed box, that takes less power to give the same output while giving a very flat response. A flat response isn't always pleasing, but as some of you probably know, it's a great place to start. I'd rather start with the flattest response possible and EQ to my liking, than to have a raged frequency response to try to EQ.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

4 parallel 4=2, 2 parallel 2=1, so 3 4ohm is probably closer to 1.5 ohm, the other thing to consider on most amps is the dampening factor (cone control) gets reduced(not good), and if i recall could be wrong (wouldn't be first time) it also affects the slew rate of the amp, It is the rate of how quickly an amplifier can respond to a rapid change of input level. This is measured as a change in voltage with respect to time . so yeah not typically good to run a sub amp to its impedance limits. however if you could get 8 ohm drivers you could do 3 8ohm drivers in parallel and get 2.66 ohms. just my two cents take it for what its worth. As far as infinite baffle goes, personally i love it , had two excelon 12's in 1993 civic with Aperiodic mats, stupid accurate bass, easily play down to resonance of sub.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

jpeezy said:


> 4 parallel 4=2, 2 parallel 2=1, so 3 4ohm is probably closer to 1.5 ohm, the other thing to consider on most amps is the dampening factor (cone control) gets reduced(not good), and if i recall could be wrong (wouldn't be first time) it also affects the slew rate of the amp, It is the rate of how quickly an amplifier can respond to a rapid change of input level. This is measured as a change in voltage with respect to time . so yeah not typically good to run a sub amp to its impedance limits. however if you could get 8 ohm drivers you could do 3 8ohm drivers in parallel and get 2.66 ohms. just my two cents take it for what its worth. As far as infinite baffle goes, personally i love it , had two excelon 12's in 1993 civic with Aperiodic mats, stupid accurate bass, easily play down to resonance of sub.


It would be easier to just get an amp that could handle 1 ohm.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmmm. Those of you who have/heard IB setups, have you ever had/heard a forward-facing enclosure setup? I have a feeling that their sonic characteristics would be comparable, but I have no real evidence.

I ran 2 Arc Blacks sealed in a forward-facing setup for a month or so. The thing that I loved the most in that setup was the smoothness. Buttery, liquidy bass. It's so hard to explain if you haven't heard it. I can't say that any of my previous sub setups were 'not' smooth, but I have definitely heard others' setups that I would not describe as smooth -- not even sure what brand or enclosure they were, it was years ago before I ever had a sub of my own -- and they sounded boomy and boxy. My XL sounds smooth, the Blacks rear-facing were smooth, the GZNW ported was very smooth sounding, but in the spectrum of "smooth", the Blacks forward-facing remain the smoothest bass I've ever heard, and I'm convinced it was solely due to the orientation. And that is why I'm planning to do forward-facing again with my next sub... but if they would yield similar sounds, I'd plan an IB setup after that


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

I have no problem letting folks listen to my car when it's done...

Planning a full system build with some 12" JBL MKii's IB'd either on a baffle board or mounted on the rear deck of my G8...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ That's cool on your part, but where on " Earth" are you so we be able to demo it lol ?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

This was taken before I cleaned things up but will get a better picture later. This is completely bare bone so eventually I will have beauty panels made for the trunk as I have the need for bracing for the baffle due to baffle flex. It's way better then It used to be but if I really let these move the baffle does as well.

2 Dayton audio Ultimax 15s, each on its own PDX M12

BTW the baffle is bolted to the car and not held in by the foam.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

jpeezy said:


> 4 parallel 4=2, 2 parallel 2=1, so 3 4ohm is probably closer to 1.5 ohm, the other thing to consider on most amps is the dampening factor (cone control) gets reduced(not good), and if i recall could be wrong (wouldn't be first time) it also affects the slew rate of the amp, It is the rate of how quickly an amplifier can respond to a rapid change of input level. This is measured as a change in voltage with respect to time . so yeah not typically good to run a sub amp to its impedance limits. however if you could get 8 ohm drivers you could do 3 8ohm drivers in parallel and get 2.66 ohms. just my two cents take it for what its worth. As far as infinite baffle goes, personally i love it , had two excelon 12's in 1993 civic with Aperiodic mats, stupid accurate bass, easily play down to resonance of sub.



Yeah, I would just need a different amp to run 3 of the Esotars.
Not really going to happen, just spitballing ideas.


I can easily get down to Fs on my subs. 18Hz.
I'm running a subsonic on the DSP, though. 22Hz @ 24dB slope.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hoptologist said:


> Hmmm. Those of you who have/heard IB setups, have you ever had/heard a forward-facing enclosure setup? I have a feeling that their sonic characteristics would be comparable, but I have no real evidence.
> 
> I ran 2 Arc Blacks sealed in a forward-facing setup for a month or so. The thing that I loved the most in that setup was the smoothness. Buttery, liquidy bass. It's so hard to explain if you haven't heard it. I can't say that any of my previous sub setups were 'not' smooth, but I have definitely heard others' setups that I would not describe as smooth -- not even sure what brand or enclosure they were, it was years ago before I ever had a sub of my own -- and they sounded boomy and boxy. My XL sounds smooth, the Blacks rear-facing were smooth, the GZNW ported was very smooth sounding, but in the spectrum of "smooth", the Blacks forward-facing remain the smoothest bass I've ever heard, and I'm convinced it was solely due to the orientation. And that is why I'm planning to do forward-facing again with my next sub... but if they would yield similar sounds, I'd plan an IB setup after that


Differences would be less interaction from the rear wave into the cabin, which is directly relate to definition. Reason being it's VERY hard to make an IB setup completely sealed off from the cabin. Only way to know how well it is performing really is to built it, seal off the speaker holes with wood panels, and place a sub in a seal box in the trunk and listen to see how much if any bleeds through. If you don't here anything above a certain level relative to what the front wave level would be, then you know you have an actual HUGE sealed box with large subs. If you do you have a HUGE sealed flimsy paneled box with large subs.

Another difference from forward facing box is the low end. You're gonna need a lot of power, excursion potential to even come close. Forget porting because that a forward facing box for dual 12's will be way too big heavy. Unless you build it into the car's chassis somehow. Using the body of the trunk as parts of the enclosure. But then those resonant panels are not good ported setups.


----------



## Fast Hot Rod (Apr 19, 2007)

e_in_TN said:


> According to specs Output power mono 2Ω @ 12/13.8V: 775/925Wx1 Amp sees load that is presented, shouldn't cut it in half as you suggest as Mono is already stated. With 2 4 ohm SVC subs its a 2 Ohm mono load.
> 
> Not trying to be an asshat just wondering about your math.
> 
> Eric


You are correct.



subterFUSE said:


> :laugh: No asshattery taken.
> 
> My amp is a 2 channel amp. I feel fairly confident that when you bridge a 2 channel amp mono, it cuts the ohm load in half.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I add to the asshattery, but you are mistaken. Load is load... the only real 'changes' are based on the frequency of the signal and how the driver will react impedance wise. 

Here is an example of a speaker impedance curve. You'll notice that the measured impedance changes for a particular frequency:










The lowest impedance on this driver is 5 ohms, but you can see that it varies up to about 80 ohms at some points. This doesn't change, regardless of what amplifier you connect it to, really.

So back to what was being discussed: Two 4-ohm (nominal) speakers in parallel are an effective 2-ohm load. It makes no difference what amplifier you connect it to, because bridging the amp is a separate function and unrelated to the load connected to it.

So the question becomes: Why can a particular amp handle a 2-ohm load in stereo, but only a 4-ohm load in mono/bridged? The simple answer is that the internal components inside the amp are rated at a maximum ampere rating. When you bridge an amp, you are inverting the signal of one of the channels, so your overall voltage is doubled. When you double the voltage your current goes up for a particular load. You don't want to do that, because it will burn it up... here's why:

Lets say you have an amp what has a 100 watt output at 4 ohms on a single channel:

Watts = Voltage * Current
Voltage = Current * Impedance

Thus: Watts = Current^2 * Impedance

100 watts = Current^2 * 4 ohms
100/4 = 25
Square root of 25 = 5 amps

100 watts = Voltage * 5 amps
Voltage = 20VAC

When we put a 2-ohm load on this amp, the voltage remains the same so the current goes up:

20 Volts = Current * 2 ohms
Current = 10 amps
20 volts * 10 amps = 200 watts

So the output transistors are most likely rated for 10 amps... from a design standpoint, you'd probably go with one that is rated higher than that, but that's another discussion for another day.

Anyway, when you bridge an amp you are taking one channel and inverting the signal. When you do that, you are "flipping" the sine wave over so that when one side goes positive, the other side goes negative. Your voltage goes from 20 volts to 40 volts at maximum output.

If those output transistors are rated for 10 amps and our effective voltage is now 40 volts: 

40 volts * 10 amps = 400 watts

To do that:

40 volts = 10 amps * Impedance
Impedance = 4 ohms

If you tried to put that 2 ohm load on the amp:

40 volts = Current * 2-ohms
Current = 20 amps

That far exceeds the output capability of the output transistor, which is why the amplifier manufacturer says not to do it.

So in reality, it's not that the amp "sees" the impedance drop in half, but that the voltage doubles during bridged mode. Impedance remains the same, voltage increases, therefore current increases and power output increases.

I hope this helps explain what's going on... not trying to be a jerk, just passing on some knowledge. 

Mark


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

To calculate the load resistance/impedance of 3 4ohm speakers in parallel.

1/(1/4 + 1/4 + 1/4)
1/(0.75) = 1.33ohms


----------



## shelbie67 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not wanting to thread jack, but does anyone have a DIY to make an IB setup? 

Everyone's thoughts on this is intriguing and I want to give this a try. I've noticed everyone is using 12's or bigger. Will 10's be ok since I already have them? I used to have them in a sealed box and they kicked ass, so hoping they'd be ok for an IB setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmarei (Nov 13, 2009)

This is my first IB setup
I have always used sealed, never ported

I am stuck with the driver I am using, and the space
this is the sub I am using (I need dual voice coil so I can use the 2 rear channels of the KTP-445U amp, 2x45w)
it's the bare driver of the bazooka 6.5" tube










https://www.southernaudioservices.com/WF6415DV-6-inch-4-ohm-DVC-replacement-woofer-P264.aspx

my car has a hole in the passenger compartment
and I can only fit a 6.5" driver (8" magnet is too big to fit the whole)
Here is the hole in the car (top middle with a yellow metal beam coming out of it)









this is normally filled with a small storage box









I removed the box, and had a small 9"x9" MDF board made that fit over the hole

this is V1, I was using a generic 6.5" speaker grille









V2 I removed the grille and covered the driver with speaker grille fabric









my only problem is I have no way to mount this board to the car
I am not drilling any holes in the chassis
I tried using strong double sided tape, but the board is too heavy, so it won't hold

so V3 I will make the board 13" wide, so 2" sticks out on both sides
this 2" piece will be pushed towards the chassis with the back of the seats
will make the board 2 pieces
one rectangle that holds the sub
and one smaller square, that fits over the sub, covered in speaker fabric
like how home speakers have the grill that fits into the enclosure

thougts? suggestions?


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

I am in SoCal.. Which I think is good for the OP?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

kmarei said:


> my only problem is I have no way to mount this board to the car
> I am not drilling any holes in the chassis
> I tried using strong double sided tape, but the board is too heavy, so it won't hold
> 
> thougts? suggestions?


I'm assuming there is some kind of lip there with the pocket out. if not, I apologize. If there is, maybe a couple beam clamps mounted to the lip will give you a threaded hole (most common size is tapped 1/4-20) to mount the baffle onto.










You'd have to come up with something creative to avoid the clamping screw from marring the body (tape a quarter onto the body where the clamping screw will touch= Baller Status!), and there will be a gap between the baffle and the body where the clamps' leading surface is raised off the body (it's roughly 1/4" thick, you could increase the thickness of your baffle with a 1/4" thick piece of mdf, making that extra 1/4" simply "trim" the outer 1/4-1/2" of the baffle).


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks IbizaOnAcid for posting this!!!

I purchased the subs for my first ever IB install in my Chrysler 300; but I was admittedly scared to take a step into making it happen. Your pics gave me the kick I needed to gut the trunk, remove the rear seat, and get the baffle traced out onto some cardboard.

Baby step to be for sure; but this is milestone stuff for me here! Here's to doing something beyond buying stuff and stopping short of changing the head unit!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Differences would be less interaction from the rear wave into the cabin, which is directly relate to definition. Reason being it's VERY hard to make an IB setup completely sealed off from the cabin. Only way to know how well it is performing really is to built it, seal off the speaker holes with wood panels, and place a sub in a seal box in the trunk and listen to see how much if any bleeds through. If you don't here anything above a certain level relative to what the front wave level would be, then you know you have an actual HUGE sealed box with large subs. If you do you have a HUGE sealed flimsy paneled box with large subs.
> 
> Another difference from forward facing box is the low end. You're gonna need a lot of power, excursion potential to even come close. Forget porting because that a forward facing box for dual 12's will be way too big heavy. Unless you build it into the car's chassis somehow. Using the body of the trunk as parts of the enclosure. But then those resonant panels are not good ported setups.


When I went from forward-facing to rear-facing with my 2 Arc Black 12's I did get a lot more output and low-end from cabin gain, but I lost that buttery smoothness. I went back and forth in my head if the tradeoff was worth it -- the added output of rear-facing at the loss of that unparalleled smoothness of forward-facing -- but in the end I stayed rear-facing.

I'm still planning to do forward-facing with my next sub, but I want to do a single 12" ported enclosure which I'm hoping will give me the best of both worlds - the smoothness of forward facing and the visceral low-end of a low tuned ported enclosure. 2 12's sealed forward-facing (my previous setup) vs 1 12 ported forward-facing (my next setup)... it will make for an interesting comparison... but this sub is a monster compared to the Blacks I ran (GZNW 12X hopefully) and I do have 2500 RMS on tap for it. 

What do you think? 

(sorry for wandering off topic. I bet 2 OnCore XW15's would make for a sweet IB setup. I wonder if BuickGN is still rocking his IDMAX 15's...)


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

first let me say,I'M NOT HATING.
but wow i haven't had a baffle board since 95 in my first set up.
i had a installer friend that sold me 2 volcano 10's.another friend of mine and i did the install it looked sweet,and with MAD power it beat down.the guy that sold the 10's to me saw it and was kind of impressed with the sound and the install but said why don't you drop that off to me on my day off and let me see what i can do with it.he built me a sixth order bandpass with 2 4in ports firing into the car through the rear deck.i saw my car(a 86 monte carlo ss)and said WTF did you do to my car!! you cut a hole in it!!! he did do a good job it looked good but i didn't expect the ports.but man when he turned it on it blew me away,same amp the gain just cracked open down from 3/4 the way up.in 96 he also did my 86 crx si 3 chamber box with 2 punch 12's 2 4in ports and a 8 in port(and a /ppi 2150 i still have in my car now)the click still talks about that 1 till this day,it was the stuff legend's are made out of.i ran/built 6th order boxes from then on.i did amazing things with 1 RF power dvc 12 ported at 30 and 90 htz in a 3 cube box with a plexi window,it took many people by surprize everyone thought i had another 12 hidden lol.the woofer hardly moved and was loud as ****.i did play a box sealed once before i ported it and it did play notes i didn't know were there but nowhere near the output so i ported it.i haven't built a bandpass box in quite awhile they take up too much room for me.
i always run ported i guess i'm not that into SQ.don't most/all SQ setups run sealed? i remember kicker had free air's that were meant for baffle's.i now have 2 10's in a ported box i built to the spec's of the woofers with a precision port aero port firing to the rear.i guess i could use a piece of mdf and see how it sounds IB.it's way simpler and cheaper to do than to actually build a "proper enclosure".you guy's got me wondering if i have been wrong the whole time.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

This is my setup in my 2008 Camry. Also running 2x15" JBL 1514

Ive just ripped these out and rebuilding the baffle to house my new AE15's.

I'm in the same boat as everyone else, I will never go back to a box.


.







I made brackets and bolted them in. 4 across the top and 4 across the bottom.


----------



## moiz87 (Jul 24, 2009)

If anyone has any IB setups in their rear deck out to the trunk, I'd like to see it. Thinking about doing this, but from what I've read so far the trunk should be extremely well prepped with dampening for the best SQ.


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Dynamat and MLV baby... oh yeah.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I read everything and it seems like all of you here love IB setup, now question is, what is that we have to look when buying a sub/subs for IB setup, also if you put your back seats up how else do you get bass in to your cabin? In my TL my seats don't go down at all, I do have middle arm rest that could go down, but how would I get bass otherwise? 

Also How low does it go? can anyone take a good video with IB setup being cracked up a little?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

The bass output is plenty that the seats up does not make a huge difference.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Hoptologist said:


> Hmmm. Those of you who have/heard IB setups, have you ever had/heard a forward-facing enclosure setup? I have a feeling that their sonic characteristics would be comparable, but I have no real evidence.
> 
> I ran 2 Arc Blacks sealed in a forward-facing setup for a month or so. The thing that I loved the most in that setup was the smoothness. Buttery, liquidy bass. It's so hard to explain if you haven't heard it. I can't say that any of my previous sub setups were 'not' smooth, but I have definitely heard others' setups that I would not describe as smooth -- not even sure what brand or enclosure they were, it was years ago before I ever had a sub of my own -- and they sounded boomy and boxy. My XL sounds smooth, the Blacks rear-facing were smooth, the GZNW ported was very smooth sounding, but in the spectrum of "smooth", the Blacks forward-facing remain the smoothest bass I've ever heard, and I'm convinced it was solely due to the orientation. And that is why I'm planning to do forward-facing again with my next sub... but if they would yield similar sounds, I'd plan an IB setup after that


Before I setup this IB deal I had the same 12w6v2s in a sealed box facing forward with the trunk totally sealed off from the cabin. If you were to look at it from inside the car it looked identical to the way it looks now. ANYWAY the sound is night and day difference. The IB setup simply kicks ass on the sealed setup in EVERY way!!! I am quite frankly shocked at the difference.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> I read everything and it seems like all of you here love IB setup, now question is, what is that we have to look when buying a sub/subs for IB setup, also if you put your back seats up how else do you get bass in to your cabin? In my TL my seats don't go down at all, I do have middle arm rest that could go down, but how would I get bass otherwise?
> 
> Also How low does it go? can anyone take a good video with IB setup being cracked up a little?


The difference with the seats up is pretty much like the difference with the seats up in a car that has a box in the trunk, because that's pretty much what this is too.

I may possibly make a video, I'll have to get some time. What do you want to see? Can't really show sq over video best I can do is show how much the car vibrates haha. I will say I've had about 3 people who aren't into this stuff bailout from the bass so far.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> I read everything and it seems like all of you here love IB setup, now question is, what is that we have to look when buying a sub/subs for IB setup, also if you put your back seats up how else do you get bass in to your cabin? In my TL my seats don't go down at all, I do have middle arm rest that could go down, but how would I get bass otherwise?
> 
> Also How low does it go? can anyone take a good video with IB setup being cracked up a little?


Google "acurazine infinite baffle" 

Plenty of people have used them with success in that generation TL


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine makes no difference with the seats up or down. It sounds the same. 
IB goes low. Really low. That's one of the great things about it. Most people will frequency cut at 20hz as humans don't usually hear below this. 

A video isn't going to show much. Or are you after windows rattling and trunks vibrating. If that's how you judge good bass, then you're probably more suited to a ported box.


----------



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

If only running a front stage plus IB how is it for passengers in the back? Any reports?


----------



## BadSS (Feb 2, 2008)

moiz87 said:


> If anyone has any IB setups in their rear deck out to the trunk, I'd like to see it. Thinking about doing this, but from what I've read so far the trunk should be extremely well prepped with dampening for the best SQ.


Right at 35 years of aftermarket stereos and all my cars have had a trunk with IB subs. The first was a 1981 Monte Carlo with two 15” Pyle Drivers (high quality made in the USA then), then an 85 Monte Carlo SS eventually upgraded to 15” Orion X-Tremes, then a 1991 T-bird eventually upgraded with 15” MB Quart Premiums, and now a 2009 G8 GT with a couple IDMAX 12s under the rear deck. I’ve never blown a sub and plan on using the old MBs in my 85 SS I’m bringing back to life.

For the G8 owner (and probably most other newer vehicles) – the rear deck is pretty flimsy, so I had a piece of 3/4” bar stock welded to it from end to end where the fenders tie together in the trunk. There’s no way I would hang them from up top without the bracing.









Here’s a shot of it and the screws going through the baffle board (1.25” thick). I used large piece of cardboard stapled to a couple 1x4s to hold it up to make the template for the baffle board. It wasn’t the easiest install, but I wanted them firing semi-freely into the cabin (through the stock holes for the 8” speakers).









Here’s a shot after the subs were installed looking through the stock rear deck opening. I used dense packing foam (fully compressed) to seal off the gaps between the board and the rear deck and then covered it with Dynomat X-treme to make sure it stayed in place and was totally sealed from the trunk. I did the same to insure the trunk was isolated from the cabin in other areas as well. 









Here’s a picture after the subs, amps, and amp board was installed – testing everything before tucking it all away. I’ve always been big about keeping the trunk as functional as possible, and IB just makes sense in that respect,,,, and the sound as many have commented on is so much more fluid and “real” sounding than MOST boxed systems.









On a side note, the 12” IDMAX are great, and were picked to be able to mount the amp I had between the subs (on rubber isolators). Even though I’m extremely pleased with how they sound and measure, if I were doing it again, I would do 15s (they would fit) with similar x-max and get a physically smaller amp. In an IB set up, there is little to no replacement for displacement.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Im not about windows shakes, and screws to get lose and so on, I'm not looking for SPL level, but something that will hit really good when needed. I like my music loud and clean, 
I want to feel the bass not just hear it. 

So lets say I would want to go IB down the line, what will I have to look in too as far as looking for a sub or subs... ?


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Im not about windows shakes, and screws to get lose and so on, I'm not looking for SPL level, but something that will hit really good when needed. I like my music loud and clean,
> I want to feel the bass not just hear it.
> 
> So lets say I would want to go IB down the line, what will I have to look in too as far as looking for a sub or subs... ?


I'd go with at least single 15" with decent xmax like a SBP or IB15AU. Adding another is nice is you want to be able to go really loud or want more fun factor.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hahah I want fun and loud factor


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

gregerst22 said:


> I'd go with at least single 15" with decent xmax like a SBP or IB15AU. Adding another is nice is you want to be able to go really loud or want more fun factor.


I had a single SBP15 and I would not recommend it. It sounded great, but fell short in SPL and started to distort when I wanted to turn it up past "normal" listening level.


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess that depends on what normal listening level is for you and what type of music. But yeah that's why I run a pair of them. I'd rather have more than enough headroom than too little and with the pair I have just that, plenty of clean output all the up to my max listening levels and beyond. 
But I've switched off one of the subs before to see how well it performs and for the person that wants good clean low end I think one would plenty and honestly 90% of the time that's really all I would need.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

i would love to hear IB system before going IB, any one in IL with IB setup that i could have a listen? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> i would love to hear IB system before going IB, any one in IL with IB setup that i could have a listen?
> 
> Thank you in advance


So would I. Im in the chicago area but travel down to springfield frequently. If I went IB it would truely be infinite. No trunk just a 11x17 inch hole in my cargo floor venting into the world. 

So that means that my sub bass would be loud on the outside of the vehicle i guess. Hmm?


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> i would love to hear IB system before going IB, any one in IL with IB setup that i could have a listen?
> 
> Thank you in advance


So would I. Im in the chicago area but travel down to springfield frequently. If I went IB it would truely be infinite. No trunk just a 11x17 inch hole in my cargo floor venting into the world. 

So that means that my sub bass would be loud on the outside of the vehicle i guess. Hmm?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

ndm said:


> So would I. Im in the chicago area but travel down to springfield frequently. If I went IB it would truely be infinite. No trunk just a 11x17 inch hole in my cargo floor venting into the world.
> 
> 
> 
> So that means that my sub bass would be loud on the outside of the vehicle i guess. Hmm?



Yup. But would sound great. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

ndm said:


> So would I. Im in the chicago area but travel down to springfield frequently. If I went IB it would truely be infinite. No trunk just a 11x17 inch hole in my cargo floor venting into the world.
> 
> So that means that my sub bass would be loud on the outside of the vehicle i guess. Hmm?


Actually depends on the environment. In a garage you will be louder outside the vehicle then say in a parking lot. You'd be supprising how quiet it can be.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I've always wanted to go back to an infinite baffle install. Last time I did this was back in the 90's with some JBL subs. Sounded good & had all my trunk for groceries & strollers.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

how much power are you guys running to these setups compared to the subs rated rms? I know IB reaches xmax with less power but does having extra power help any?


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

stopdrpnro said:


> how much power are you guys running to these setups compared to the subs rated rms? I know IB reaches xmax with less power but does having extra power help any?


All depends on the driver. I can't give you a exact number as idk. Never clamped my setup. But max being in a range of 300 to 600 wrms or so. Rayed is 800wrms. Modeling shows with a ssf set around 30hz and some potential eq work I could theoretically do the max my amps can supply . Once again who knows. As it stands they don't move all that m uch at all. 

I'd have to update my power delivery before really cranking on it. To much voltage drop. Potential of 2400wrms from a 20 ft run of 2 gauge wire, a wore out battery, no way.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

stopdrpnro said:


> how much power are you guys running to these setups compared to the subs rated rms? I know IB reaches xmax with less power but does having extra power help any?


Well you should get rated power out of even free air as they way I understand most TS specs are figured free air. At least for the most part. 


Your thinking less power for a given output (db) then a sealed counterpart.

Also more or less Xmech as you may hit or surpass xmax or not even get close. Depends


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

OK I was under the impression that feeding the sub a RMS would easily push the sub past it mechanical limits.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

stopdrpnro said:


> OK I was under the impression that feeding the sub a RMS would easily push the sub past it mechanical limits.


It will.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

stopdrpnro said:


> OK I was under the impression that feeding the sub a RMS would easily push the sub past it mechanical limits.


I still suggest doing it in steps though. Start off low and up the power to a comfortable level. 

As said earlier there are a lot of factors that go into this so no one can ever say for sure how much it can take. May take more, right on or way less. Just depends


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

stopdrpnro said:


> how much power are you guys running to these setups compared to the subs rated rms? I know IB reaches xmax with less power but does having extra power help any?


With my 2 12w6v2s I am running the same power I was with them sealed. They are on a JL HD1200/1 with the gain set to max unclipped signal. At present I am not running a SSF on them but might try that out in near future. As it is the subs are taking the power like champs. Sounds fantastic! I could not be happier with this setup and I haven't been happy with the low end in my car for a very long time.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

There are some great IB threads here, check them out. In general you use half the RMS on a normal sub for IB because you get more excursion with no box. You can run up on mechanical limits of the sub (xmax). Unless you run a IB specific sub or a monster like the jbl gti that you really can't xmax as the cone has its own 'brakes' so to speak. So you will have less issues with better subs, but you have to be careful about overpowering subs you can't just let it wang with max power you might destroy your subs. You have to actually look at the subs playing installed and determine if they are at xmax or not. Xmax is the limit here.

A box will have more output higher in bass where its tuned, IB will have more lower bass where the box does not restrict it. Its like a huge sealed, once you get past Vas a ways you are essentially IB and you get the naked response of the driver. So you look at Vas, if your trunk volume (but you can figure volume is more than stated luggage capacity) is same or less than Vas you will raise the tuning and it will become box tuned somewhat. Add Vas together for multiple subs. Also look at Fs, lower the better. Figure a sub will tend to have less output under Fs. Higher Qts is better but they usually have higher Vas too so you can't go too far if you have smaller trunk and want pair of 15s/etc lots of cone area. Higher qts will give more output closer to Fs long as the trunk is large enough to stay away from Vas. Of course you can EQ them any way you want, but its nicer to tune first (get a sub that models good in your trunk volume). If you get a monster sub like a gti/Idmax/etc they may/may not have the best model but you can EQ them and use more power on them, and get what you want because they are so capable, can move a lot of air, etc. They will have a lot of output. 

I run Pyle plwb15s, they are heavy paper cone I wanted and very much like the 'good old days' pyles. They are cheap but I run pair of 15s on 500rms alpine, they have piles of output for any normal listening and run flat to about 25hz, under that I can feel but not hear that well. I can put in a bass CD and get the roof vibrating and all that, but not how I use them. They have enough output that I had to go with a 125x4 highs amp, running 4 doors, to keep up with the subs running bass heavy on say hip hop. I don't want to play the highs any louder so this is enough sub for me. I tried 800rms on them and they start to tighten up at really high volume, and it was stupid loud, would be cool if I were still a kid but not interested in PO'ing the people next door and all anymore lol. And I can likely still do that with 500rms alpine in there. What I like is they dig deep, I don't run a SS filter on them at all. Music with 30hz is just awesome, sometimes I listen to pop/hiphop just to hear the thunder but they work on anything I play.

I went with these because I prefer multiple subs, I've run quad 10s and 12s IB and liked them. The last 12s I ran had terrible tuning they were a good deal I found lol. I could have run one better 15 I am sure, but this way the pyles don't do much unless I stand on them, the SQ is great until I get near their limits and even then on 500w they are not bad. I don't really care about perfect at that level lol. I even ran them on an old 5ch alpine with 100w sub (that I had to run at 8 ohms so likely ~50w) and 4x25rms or something. They sounded great, just didn't go very loud. Had to test the amp before I sold it. Amazingly these pyles are 1,000watt subs, so figure peak W and that is 500rms each, that would be 250rms each IB, and just what I am running and they work great that way. Vas is 5.3cf iirc, Fs 20hz, qts .7. I model loss of 1db at 20hz because of my trunk volume. I figured luggage volume plus 20%. I run little or no EQ depending.

Why 15s, well more cone is free output for one. Larger cone typically has lower Fs so it will dig lower/deeper with ease. Less excursion is less distortion, big cone means less xmax for a given output. Normal listening they never move more than .25". Now if you don't care about 30hz some of this does not apply to you, make it work for you. With a SS filter you can run them much like a box at full rated power but you lose that low bass.

Current 15s: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2381049-post76.html

12s I had in there before, think I was removing the kicker when I took this. This is a lean back baffle it uses the rear deck also though the deck is sealed off. 12s were really heavy too, it was a job to handle that baffle loaded.


----------



## stevemk07 (Jan 3, 2012)

kaigoss69 said:


> I had a single SBP15 and I would not recommend it. It sounded great, but fell short in SPL and started to distort when I wanted to turn it up past "normal" listening level.


Glad you mentioned this. I had been toying with the idea of using just a single 15" or an 18" but I definitely do not want to be in need of more output after all the work is done. Still on the fence about the whole thing because my little box in the corner sounds pretty good and gets loud but if I do decide to take the plunge here I will go for the 2 15s. Since I am not working at the moment I will probably end up doing it just to do something fun lol


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I was pretty interested in the Fi 18 Ib for a single, but I rather have multiple subs and ended up taking a gamble on the pyles and got lucky they work great in this install.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

stevemk07 said:


> Glad you mentioned this. I had been toying with the idea of using just a single 15" or an 18" but I definitely do not want to be in need of more output after all the work is done. Still on the fence about the whole thing because my little box in the corner sounds pretty good and gets loud but if I do decide to take the plunge here I will go for the 2 15s. Since I am not working at the moment I will probably end up doing it just to do something fun lol


You don't necessarily have to go with two subs to get clean and loud output. Look at IDMax15 or JBL Gti15, both AWESOME subs and work extremely well IB due to their strong motors, and high x-max capabilities.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

kaigoss69 said:


> You don't necessarily have to go with two subs to get clean and loud output. Look at IDMax15 or JBL Gti15, both AWESOME subs and work extremely well IB due to their strong motors, and high x-max capabilities.


Yes the big xmax subs will be capable of more output just like when they are in a box. The FI xmax is not that shabby but not sure anyone here has used one. I prefer multiple subs for standing wave issues/etc. Well and it looks cooler to me to have a wall of subs...old habits die hard lol...


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

I just installed two 15" Type R's in my camaro and hope to get the amps and things installed this week also weather permitting.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Mike Bober said:


> I just installed two 15" Type R's in my camaro and hope to get the amps and things installed this week also weather permitting.


What's with that scotch tape on the quarter panel and seats?


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Sunny scotch


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

Hahaha, thats just the sun through the partially opened sunroof


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

That's what I was thinking .

Install looks nice.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

stopdrpnro said:


> OK I was under the impression that feeding the sub a RMS would easily push the sub past it mechanical limits.


Depends on the sub. Feeding the IDMax 15 it's RMS rated power will push it just past Xmax which is 28mm one way. They have 50mm one way excursion before damage so feeding it rated power will not come close to hurting them. It's nice to have that safety cushion.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Depends on the sub. Feeding the IDMax 15 it's RMS rated power will push it just past Xmax which is 28mm one way. They have 50mm one way excursion before damage so feeding it rated power will not come close to hurting them. It's nice to have that safety cushion.


Hey Buick what's up? I was wondering if you were ever going to wander into this thread! I don't know if you've read the first parts of the thread or not but if you have you'll know that you are one of the main reasons I even considered doing this IB thing. I can't even begin to tell you how grateful I am for all your posts praising the w6v2 for use in infinite baffle. I have never been so happy with my sub setup. Seriously NEVER! You are the man!
I am actually going to be in Bakersfield sometime over the next 2 weeks. If it's cool with you I may look you up when I am over there and you can give my setup a listen. I would love to hear yours as well. Anyway, thanks again bro.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Finally got to working on my IB install and so far it's turning out great. Only a single 15 at the moment but wow I'm impressed, with the Sq AND with the output. I can only imagine how crazy it'll get with two 15s in it. Haven't even really tuned it yet and I'm already happy with it. Glad I took the plunge.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------

